# The Clarks Ace Hardware Warehouse/Time Capsule Thread



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 8, 2011)

Over the past 2 years we have been digging out old stoves and other hearth products from our ~10,000 sq. ft. warehouse. A large percentage of these hidden treasures are Vermont Castings product left over from "early buy" purcahses (apparently one of heating manager's back in the early-mid 90's wanted that comped ski trip).

We have sold off a lot of these hidden treasures in the past year (mostly brand new Defiants, encores, radiances from the 90's), but there is still many to be uncovered. 

I figured I would start a thread to document what we uncover from here on out. Almost everything is still brand spanking new in the crate. What I know is still waiting to be uncovered: 

Various VC gas and wood products
Waterford gas and wood products
Whitfield pellet stoves
A stanley/waterford cook stove
....the unknown...........

Here's our wall of VC product yet to be uncrated (15-20 year old time capsules!)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 8, 2011)

That's pretty damn cool.  Are these grandfathered in because they are in stock?


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2011)

I think I would be having me a talk with my inventory manager. :zip:


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> That's pretty damn cool.  Are these grandfathered in because they are in stock?



Everything after 1992 had to be EPA Phase II compliant so they are probably compliant units.


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 8, 2011)

Let's kick it off with a Green Vermont Castings Madison. 

Date code: 0021 

This was a total surprise to us, we had spotted about a year ago up in the pallet racking. We just assumed it was an old waterford and didn't think much of it. Much to our surprise is was actually a Madison...


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 8, 2011)

Very neat.  Seein them old stoves stacked up and ready to go.  You can have quite a sale.  I was hopin to see some old Vigilants, Resolutes and Winterwarm inserts.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2011)

Monesson says that they will honor warranty on units sold after they bought the company.

Well???


----------



## dougand3 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice looking stove. Date code: 0021 = Jan 21, 1990 or Jan 2, 1991?


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 8, 2011)

dougand3 said:
			
		

> Nice looking stove. Date code: 0021 = Jan 21, 1990 or Jan 2, 1991?



I believe it's Jan. 2, 2001. I don't think the Madison was in production back then.


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 8, 2011)

Just pulled down a pallet which looks like to be full of old VC accessories...

Lying on top are some warming shelves (there's your midnight blue, VCBurner!) and a VC branded convection grate.


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2011)

This is just like Christmas - only different.


----------



## jimbom (Feb 8, 2011)

I would like to visit, but Maryland is a long way for me.  My ancestors used to live there, but that was in 1656.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> I would like to visit, but Maryland is a long way for me.  My ancestors used to live there, but that was in 1656.



Clark's has been holding their new stove for them.  :lol:


----------



## jimbom (Feb 8, 2011)

Before my dad died he told me every thing was settled as far as he knew.  He said if anything came up to take care of it.  So I guess I'll be making a trip to Maryland if they have the stove.  Probably only be 5 shillings on the invoice.  But the storage!  Man I hate to think.


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 8, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> Before my dad died he told me every thing was settled as far as he knew.  He said if anything came up to take care of it.  So I guess I'll be making a trip to Maryland if they have the stove.  Probably only be 5 shillings on the invoice.  But the storage!  Man I hate to think.



Lol, at this point it really wouldn't surprise me all that much.

A couple years ago, we actually had a woman bring in a receipt from 1912 for 300' of barb wire for $1.50 (or something around there). It was found smashed in a book so it was preserved very well. All sorts of jokes were made regarding her wanted to return a big roll of rusted barbed wire.


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2011)

I just find it MUCHO cool that a long time family business is still rocking and rolling. Congrats on that and may many more generations follow.

But if I was consulted - we would have to talk about your inventory management. ;-)


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Clarks ACE Hardware said:
			
		

> JimboM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did she bring that in just to show you guys because it was a cool thing to have, or did she expect some sort of service?  That is really cool.


----------



## -PB- (Feb 8, 2011)

Jay, 
I'll be coming in to see your place soon... do I get the free tour?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2011)

-PB- said:
			
		

> Jay,
> I'll be coming in to see your place soon... do I get the free tour?



Do not go into the warehouse! You may not be seen again for twenty years.  :-S


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 8, 2011)

Clarks ACE Hardware said:
			
		

> dougand3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my expiriance date codes like that are the year and the week (00 - 52)

So that would be the year 2000 week 21


----------



## szmaine (Feb 8, 2011)

If you run across some coal grates for 1912 Kineo cook stove I'd be interested!


----------



## Patapsco Mike (Feb 9, 2011)

When I bring my weed whacker in for a tune-up in a week or so can I get a tour???  I'm in your shop every other week.


----------



## southbalto (Feb 9, 2011)

Lolz, all the MD folks are coming out of the woodwork....


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a post sometime back about finding NOS stoves. Loandbehold here they are.


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 9, 2011)

Clarks ACE Hardware said:
			
		

> Just pulled down a pallet which looks like to be full of old VC accessories...
> 
> Lying on top are some warming shelves (there's your midnight blue, VCBurner!) and a VC branded convection grate.


Really?  Is that it, the midnight blue shelves?  You have them?!  What a coincidence.  Sweet thread man!  In fact, for me, this is got to be rated in the top three.  The fact that you are still going to unveil new discoveries has got to make a lot of people interested.  I agree with Jags, it feels a little like waiting for Santa to put the gifts under the tree.  Ok, maybe, I'm a little too excited but just consider yourself lucky for a couple of reasons; #1, I don't live anywhere near your shop otherwise I'd be in there with a box of Joe and a dozen donuts on a weekly basis to share with you guys and look at all these new discoveries!! :lol:   #2, I have a tendency of hanging around too long @ stores I really like that offer tools (being a carpenter) and stoves which are my favorite Winter past time.   You guys in Elliot should feel lucky to still have such an example of the American dream in your back yards.  A place where you can still get knowledgeable service from people who care.

The Madison looks pretty cool, with a side loading door too!  What was the size, similar to the Defiant Encore?


----------



## atomix (Feb 9, 2011)

southbalto said:
			
		

> Lolz, all the MD folks are coming out of the woodwork....



Out of the woodwork indeed.  I've been to most of the other local Ace Hardware's...now I have another stop to make!


----------



## spirilis (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a feeling there was a lot of old junk back there.  Every time I peer beyond the stove parts shelves I see this ...... abyss of a warehouse, and promptly turn the other way


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 9, 2011)

99 lbs would kill for the green vc madison........


----------



## lowroadacres (Feb 9, 2011)

Might be a silly question but do you have any old inserts in the mix?

While I live a long way away from your location I have a couple of friends in the area who travel back to summer near us ever year.  Both of them have trucks 

We are interested in finding out about any old stock inserts you might have.  I am not fussy about EPA or Non EPA or whether it is epa 1 or 2.


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 12, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> I just find it MUCHO cool that a long time family business is still rocking and rolling. Congrats on that and may many more generations follow.
> 
> But if I was consulted - we would have to talk about your inventory management. ;-)



No kidding! I recently got back into the business about 2 years ago coming from a background in inventory management. I've had my sites on getting this warehouse in shape for years.



			
				-PB- said:
			
		

> Jay,
> I'll be coming in to see your place soon... do I get the free tour?



Great, we'd love to have you stop by!  You are certainly welcome to a free tour. I will say, it's not pretty though. Most everything is stacked up in the racking, but if you show up at the right time maybe you could witness one of the uncoverings.



			
				Patapsco Mike said:
			
		

> When I bring my weed whacker in for a tune-up in a week or so can I get a tour???  I'm in your shop every other week.



Mike, definitely! But, as you've probably noticed it's not a pretty site back there. Thanks for your patronage.



			
				VCBurner said:
			
		

> Clarks ACE Hardware said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris. I'm going to do my best to keep it up-to-date. If you're ever in the area we'd love to have you stop by with that box of donuts. Appreciate the kind words. We really are still here doing the hardware bit because we like doing it. Believe me, it's not any where near the most profitable venture in the world.

The Madison is only rated by VC for 1200 sq ft. and takes 18" logs so it's more inline with the intrepid.



			
				spirilis said:
			
		

> I had a feeling there was a lot of old junk back there.  Every time I peer beyond the stove parts shelves I see this ...... abyss of a warehouse, and promptly turn the other way



This is how many of us feel sometimes. You had several of us literally LOLing after reading this.



			
				lowroadacres said:
			
		

> Might be a silly question but do you have any old inserts in the mix?
> 
> While I live a long way away from your location I have a couple of friends in the area who travel back to summer near us ever year.  Both of them have trucks
> 
> We are interested in finding out about any old stock inserts you might have.  I am not fussy about EPA or Non EPA or whether it is epa 1 or 2.



I'm pretty sure we have a slightly used Regency insert back there (can't remember if it's an I2400 or 3100).


----------



## longjohn (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow Ellicott City!  My Mom& Pops were married there in Jan '68 one month before his second tour to Vietnam . Maybe Mimi and I will have to take a day trip and visit your storeroom....er I mean visit you Jay ;-P
As a matter of fact Mimi ( my lovely bride) open the Michaels Arts & Crafts Store there.   Road trip............


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting close to time to send Jay a link to the hearth.com advertiser's rate page.  :smirk:


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 13, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Getting close to time to send Jay a link to the hearth.com advertiser's rate page.  :smirk:



This thread is by no means intended to be an advertisement. Hence, you don't see me auctioning anything off or listing prices for any of it. My intentions are simply to document our discoveries and share with the community. Most of this stuff is junk to just about everyone except this community. 

If I cross any lines please let me know as I will respectfully refrain from posting these findings.


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2011)

Clarks ACE Hardware said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay - I don't want to speak fro BroB - but I think you were the subject of one of his classic tongue in cheek one liners.  Please continue.  I think it is very interesting, and I am sure others do to.

Edit: but it may also have been a soft reminder to not slip into the forbidden abyss of peddling goods.  :lol:


----------



## muleman51 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey  I think it's kinda like Pickers is always fun to see whats hiding inthe corners , you never know what great treasure might be hiding. Keep us posted.


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 14, 2011)

Stanley/Waterford cookstove (I believe the top was sold off this model about 10 years ago). Talk about tiny fireboxes... apparently it was designed to burn peat.











Kent logfire insert. This was a rediscovery that was forgotten about after it had been cannibalized about 10 years ago to repair my family's still burning, 23 year-old insert.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2011)

We just need to keep the "Do you have one of these?" stuff in PMs to Jay. 

Seeing the new old stoves is great.


----------



## webbie (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a Grizzly insert - the big one - still sitting up on the shelf when I sold Stoveworks.
I would not be surprised if it was still there! It was one of those deals where someone gave me $300 down on it and said they would pick it up within 6 months, then one year, then two years, then longer...then never......

Having been in business since 1979, we had really old stuff - a lot of VC heat shields, single pieces of enamel pipe, parts/parts/parts.......every once in a while we'd sell one or two, and I never liked to throw away anything since I had plenty of room.


----------



## afptl (Feb 21, 2011)

I REALLY like the Stanley Waterford!    So wish I could have that in my kitchen!  since my home is smaller, I need a smaller stove!


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Jun 24, 2011)

Now that our spring/early summer rush is coming to an end we've had some time to start digging back into the "time capsule".....


Here's the latest gem..

Waterford Leprechaun 100B 90-AO


----------



## mariacw (Jun 25, 2011)

How do you make a spring early summer rush happen?  Show another fellow Marylander some love lol


----------



## dafattkidd (Jun 26, 2011)

Are you sure that stove isn't made by this fine German manufacturer?  At least that's what the markings seem to indicate on the door below the glass.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jul 15, 2011)

Anything new? Was hoping for a glimmer of hope during these summer doldrums...


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Jul 18, 2011)

Stump_Branch said:
			
		

> Anything new? Was hoping for a glimmer of hope during these summer doldrums...



Unfortunately not many new discoveries on the wood front. We dug out a ton of older Encore last early last year. I'm still holding out hopes for a few more gems.

I know there is some more waterford wood product yet to be uncovered and some older regency's.


----------



## greythorn3 (Jul 18, 2011)

thankx 4 sharing, i enjoyed the pics


----------



## eabpmn (Sep 2, 2011)

There is the Leprauchaun - thats my all time best wood stove ever!!   Never ever should have sold it with the camp!

I finally did the log in thing for this site which has been useful for years  - couldn't resist creating an account after seeing a photo of a brand new still-in- box stove that we put in a remote cabin 20 years and which worked miracles.

Here is where we put the stove:

(1) Old - very old -  900 sq ft single story cabin

(2) Cabin originally built of rough cut lumber - not a piece of insulation anywhere except someone had put vinyl siding over the wood.  Only â€œinsulationâ€ was some gypsum wallboard,  rough boards making up the walls and vinyl siding.

(3) Single pane windows - we did slap up some cheap storms on it.

(4) No foundation, no crawlspace, no basement -  just sitting there on rock piers with the one side of the house 2 1/2 feet off the ground because the ground dropped away. 

The bloody place gave new meaning to drafty - I have had 3 -season back packing tents that had fewer drafts and better insulation.

In order to be able to use it during the cooler months, we put in a little cast iron wood stove (early EPA) which was rated for 800 sq ft. at 33,000 BTU (but the stoves by that company were probably way way under-rated on power.) 

It worked. No pipes froze. It burned small stuff (so the wood supplier gave us great prices because no one else wanted the little wood.)  Stuff it up over a nice bed of coals, down the damper and it held a low burn, heat and coals all night so all you had to do was toss in some small tinder and up it came in the AM and was blasting heat within 15 minutes.


 And it passed the ultimate test of extreme conditions. We had gone up to check the cabin in the winter and a record snow/ice storm hit.  Normal winter temperature stayed above 0 - it hit MINUS 31 degrees.  We were stuck at the cabin as our 1/2 mile driveway was blocked by a 3â€™ diameter oak that came down.  Electric was out - ended up being out for a week.  So no range to cook (electric), no refrigerator (at least that could go outside), no well pump (but we had a creek next to the cabin)â€”- and the only heat was this little stove.  

So I cooked on top of the wood stove - even baked a cake on top.  We had coffee and hot meals. We had hot water - I stuck a 20 qt pan on the wood stove and it heated it. And we had showers because I pulled the solar shower out of the pack backing equipment and hung it on a nail in the bath after filling it with hot water heated on the little wood stove.  

And we were WARM - warm enough that we could wear cotton sweaters inside as if at home with central heating.  That little stove kicked way beyond its rating - would run wide open with no problems and would held heat over night.  (Although at minus 31 we did have to refill it around 3 or 4 AM where normally there were still hot coals in the AM)  

Nothing fancy but it was the first company to use secondary burning.  Simple damper system controlled it beautifully.  Burned anything I put in it without fussing about whether the wood was 6 months old or 6 years old.  Never had a fit or a snit and you couldnâ€™t kill it unless you blew it up with dynamite. 

We sold the camp several years back. Buyer didnâ€™t want the stove (building new cabin) so we sold it.  Last time I heard from the person who bought the stove, it was still going strong - no breakdowns, no repairs, no parts needing replaced - as of 3 years ago and the stove was pushing 20 years old.

It was a Waterford Leprechaun.  Picked it beacause it outperformed a Morso (closest competito) both in performance and in $$$ of cost per btus.


I called Jay who started the thread to see what other Waterfords he has NIB.  He still has the Leprechaun.  Now it is too small for our set up or I would buy it in a heartbeat.  Maybe I still will if he can rattle up another bit larger Waterford so we will end up running 2 (closing on new house. this month and it needs a wood stoveâ€¦)


 Solid, near-indestructible, cast iron, idiot-proof small stoves that do more than they should are hard to come by.

I should have kept that stoveâ€¦.....sighâ€¦.........


 BTW<  yeah,  I know only warranty status is questionble since Waterford pullled out of the US and the only parts source for Waterford is Lehmans Hardware but since they donâ€™t break down - or do so very very rarely - so what?  We ran that thing hard - really hard and often wide open whenever we were at the camp and it ran pretty much the equivalent of 1/2 a heating season for nearly 10 years before we sold the place. Only thing it ever needed was a new door gasket available at any hardware store.


----------



## spirilis (Oct 6, 2011)

Jay I can totally tell you've been hanging out at Hearth.com, I stopped in there last night and found an Ash rake (first time seeing one of those in a hearth shop!!) and a bunch of Supercedars on the shelf :D

Bought the ash rake and a 7" pipe damper to try in my old Jotul downstairs... also like that you do carry some 7" parts!

That tall Morso is one beautiful specimen of a stove too.


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Eric,

We actually had those ash rakes custom made for us. Every other ash rake on the market is less than 20".

The Super Cedars were a direct result of spending too much on here  

....really it's becuase Stump_Branch suggested we stock them.

Glad you were able to make it this far east! Hopefully, I'll be in next time.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Oct 7, 2011)

Clarks ACE Hardware said:
			
		

> Thanks Eric,
> 
> We actually had those ash rakes custom made for us. Every other ash rake on the market is less than 20".
> 
> ...




Annnnnd ill be back in, in a few weeks to buy more...wife may like 'em more than me..


----------



## spirilis (Oct 7, 2011)

I took advantage of some of those 10% sales from the mfr and ended up buying two 100pk boxes of those SuperCedars... Finally used up enough over the past 2 years that I can (barely) stuff them all in 1 box, lol I'm pretty sure that qualifies this woodburning stuff as a hobby :D


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 9, 2012)

Did some serious late winter cleaning this week and came across a few more gems....


Waterford Ashling







Regency F2100M (older version of the current 2400)





Dutchwest Large Catalytic 2461





Regency I1100S (This has to be the tiniest firebox I've ever seen)





Century FW270007 (this is still being produced by SBI I believe)






We uncovered dozens of other gas and pellet units, but I figured I wouldn't you wood guys with a bunch of gas inserts and fireplaces


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Feb 10, 2012)

Holy crap...what do you do with all of these and why are they just being found now? I am sure I can figure it out for myself if I read the thread but I like Cliff notes.


----------



## Jaugust124 (Feb 10, 2012)

That Waterford Ashling is one good looking stove.  I'm glad this thread has been resurrected.  I really enjoy looking at these NOS stoves.


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Feb 10, 2012)

Is the DW 2461 complete?


----------



## mellow (Feb 10, 2012)

Hardrockmaple said:
			
		

> Is the DW 2461 complete?



http://baltimore.craigslist.org/for/2787752756.html

From the CL ad it looks to be complete.


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Feb 10, 2012)

mellow said:
			
		

> Hardrockmaple said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 20 hour drive is just too far.   :-S


----------



## mellow (Feb 10, 2012)

Let me know if you guys find a buck stove model 91 sitting around.


----------



## bbone (Feb 10, 2012)

Jay,  looking for Whitfield pellet


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 16, 2012)

Just stumbled upon an old Vermont Castings woodbox pamphlet insert. They still make the same woodbox (in fact, we use one for our Defiant), however they no longer advertise the same versatility.

My favorite is the "organizer". Media center's have come a long way


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 16, 2012)

Clarks ACE Hardware said:
			
		

> Just stumbled upon an old Vermont Castings woodbox pamphlet insert. They still make the same woodbox (in fact, we use one for our Defiant), however they no longer advertise the same versatility.
> 
> My favorite is the "organizer". Media center's have come a long way



That is really cool!

We love our local family owned hardware store (it's two brothers and their sister that run it now).  Everyone there knows what they're talking about (except the poor new kid they just hired last fall, lol-but he asks for help when needed). Glad to see another one out there!


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Feb 17, 2012)

Very cool thread.  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice. How much do they go for these days?


----------



## jetmech (Feb 17, 2012)

Be Green, got mine on ebay 2 yrs ago for 100 bucks,, always wanted one and it was hoour drive for it... wife likes it so im good to go.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice score. What are its dimensions? I like the look of them but am not sure if it will fit.


----------



## HollowHill (Feb 17, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Nice score. What are its dimensions? I like the look of them but am not sure if it will fit.



I, too, like the look, but they're not available anymore, are they?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Feb 17, 2012)

HollowHill said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.shopvermontcastings.com/product/10380


----------



## jetmech (Feb 17, 2012)

My woodbox is 16 inches deep, 27 inches across and 22 inches tall. and heavy, cast iron with wooden back and bottom....


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 17, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> HollowHill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be more than happy to help out fellow hearth.com members on the cost of these things, but the cost of shipping will certainly be a factor as it weighs 71 lbs.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2012)

jetmech said:
			
		

> My woodbox is 16 inches deep, 27 inches across and 22 inches tall. and heavy, cast iron with wooden back and bottom....



Thanks. I like the size of it, but it looks like it's a bit too big for our space. Too big unless we get rid of the overstuffed chair that no one but the cat  uses...


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 18, 2012)

bbone said:
			
		

> Jay,  looking for Whitfield pellet



Check your inbox.


----------



## webbie (Feb 18, 2012)

We have a VC woodbox in the foyer to put our shoes in......
It's right across from the Colebrookdale bench...


----------



## Treacherous (Feb 19, 2012)

We have a small Ace Hardware in my town that I try to frequent when possible.  Old cash register and excellent service.  I know I pay a little more but the experience and time there is worth it.



			
				eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Clarks ACE Hardware said:
> 
> 
> 
> > We love our local family owned hardware store (it's two brothers and their sister that run it now).  Everyone there knows what they're talking about (except the poor new kid they just hired last fall, lol-but he asks for help when needed). Glad to see another one out there!


----------



## Patapsco Mike (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay- I bought your last ash rake today- time to restock!  It is just the perfect length, why aren't they all so long?

I looked for the VC woodbox, but it appeared to be in use (against the back wall) and didn't have a price tag on it...  Otherwise I'd have bought that too.  Love your store, don't ever change.

Mike


----------



## Clarks ACE Hardware (Feb 20, 2012)

Patapsco Mike said:
			
		

> Jay- I bought your last ash rake today- time to restock!  It is just the perfect length, why aren't they all so long?
> 
> I looked for the VC woodbox, but it appeared to be in use (against the back wall) and didn't have a price tag on it...  Otherwise I'd have bought that too.  Love your store, don't ever change.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for swingin' in, Mike and thanks for the kind words.

After years of searching for an ash rake with a decent handle on it, we finally just gave in and had ours custom made. Thanks for noticing


----------



## spirilis (Feb 23, 2012)

Your ash rake is still my favorite tool by the Jotul... sometimes I use the poker but with the shorter handle I have burned myself a couple times with that poker, the ash rake is much safer :D


----------

